# Victoria/Waterloo Tunnel - Liverpool - Dec - 2011 -



## georgie (Jan 8, 2012)

*History* (taken from wiki)

*The Victoria Tunnel in Liverpool, England is a 2,475 metre long rail tunnel. Opened in 1849, its eastern portal is adjacent to Edge Hill station. The western end opens into a short cutting, between Byrom Street and Fontenoy Street, the short Waterloo Tunnel exits the cutting terminating at Waterloo Dock. The Victoria and Waterloo tunnel are effectively one long tunnel with a ventilation cutting.The whole length is generally known as the Waterloo Tunnel.

The tunnel closed on 19 November 1972. A single set of rails still enters the tunnel for a short distance at Edge Hill, used by freight locomotives during shunting manoeuvres.*

*Reuse for Merseyrail*

*The Victoria Tunnel was considered as an addition to Merseyrail in 1975, to link the city centre to the east of Liverpool. However, the tunnel was rejected in favour of the Wapping Tunnel. At Liverpool Central station, spur works were built to enable a tunnelled connection to the Wapping Tunnel creating a route to Edge Hill railway station and the Canada Dock Branch. This plan would have included the reopening of stations such as Breck Road railway station as part of the Merseyrail system. Budget cuts prevented further work.

In May 2007 it was reported that Merseytravel Chief Executive Neil Scales had prepared a report outlining the possibilities for reuse of the Victoria and Wapping tunnels.Merseytravel safeguard the tunnel for future use.*


*a nice little mooch if you dont mind a long trek underground, however we never bothered going right up to edgehill station,we cut it short just before.

We was planning on going bk to explore further but i dont think we will be going bk here anytime soon so ill post up what we done....although i should imagine this tunnel is all the same.

visited with kevsy21*





























*byrom street cutting*
*
In October 2009 it was confirmed that the Byrom Street cutting was a hitching and unhitching point for trains being cable hauled to Edge Hill via the Victoria Tunnel.Shunting locomotives took trains from The Waterloo Good Station to the cutting to be hitched onto the cable. The Cutting was also a water and fuelling point for shunters. After 1895 cable hauling ceased and locomotives pulled trains the whole length of the Victoria and Waterloo tunnels. Byrom Street Cutting became a runaway catch point for runaway trains in the tunnel. Byrom Street cutting was never a passenger station. The Victoria and Waterloo tunnels were cleared of debris and reflectors placed on the roof after a survey of the tunnels.


the tunnels may have been cleared of debris but the cutting is stacked with peoples rubbish chucked over the side*










*we think the hut on the right could have been the shunters hut....although i cant confirm this for sure*





*a costco wheelchair and a snowman are just some of the shite down here*













*craved out of the rock this would have been a workmans hut with a table in the middle...the pipe or tube to hold it up is still visible*




















*thanks for looking*​


----------



## urbanisle (Jan 8, 2012)

Great pictures, nice report


----------



## night crawler (Jan 8, 2012)

Amazing tunnel and cutting well worth the visit.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 9, 2012)

Good pics m9,enjoyed this place.A lot more underground stuff yet to do local.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a big b*gger!


----------



## Munchh (Jan 9, 2012)

Really like the look of it, very interesting read too. Thanks for posting.


----------



## georgie (Jan 14, 2012)

cheers for your comments


----------



## UrbexHunter (Jan 14, 2012)

Absolutely love that last photo!! Wish there were more tunnels near me, but I live in the fens! (No hills)


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 15, 2012)

Catesby in Northamptonshire will be the closest big tunnel to the fens I guess? It's huge.


----------

